# Work well done



## TheCommish

I am starting thread to show work well done; we seem to spend a lot of time bashing the 10% that don't get it, while the vast majority does the work correctly, needing only an occasional nudges in the right directionFor this photo is a set of winders in a renovation  of a 1900 home,  at that time the work was done the Mass. Code allow 6” spacing between balusters.I usually tell contractors and designers to avoid winders because of the problem with the continuous handrail on the narrow side

View attachment 1699


View attachment 1699


/monthly_2012_05/572953e69be3e_winderrail.gif.ebd9b3e946df70a5d72af33a25bd5579.gif


----------



## fatboy

Looks like it was nicely done........


----------



## Mac

Hard to tell froma tiny picture.


----------



## TheCommish

I fought with the board to attached the picture, had to keep making it smaller to have it up load, maybe ICE can tell me how to insert photo real size.


----------



## Darren Emery

TheCommish said:
			
		

> I fought with the board to attached the picture, had to keep making it smaller to have it up load, maybe ICE can tell me how to insert photo real size.


You would need to post the picture to a webhosting site (photobucket.com is the most popular) and then link.  The pic size is limited to save server space here (although that is a lot smaller than I usually am able to post - switch to a JPEG and you'lll likely get a larger image)

BTW - great idea on this thread!


----------



## TheCommish

View attachment 1369

	

		
			
		

		
	
  testing

View attachment 591


View attachment 591


/monthly_2012_03/572953c42c7a2_Copy20of20Hydrant2020WTF.JPG.586a0fb7796320ba61f683bea6268b68.JPG


----------



## ICE

TheCommish said:
			
		

> testing


They're getting bigger.


----------



## TheCommish

yes but yours show up as photos not as a link


----------



## ICE

That's because I do it differently than you.


----------



## Francis Vineyard

Commish, great idea!

Try this;





*How to Post Pictures on a Forum* Go to Photobucket.com or any other photo sharing site then:

1. Register a free account with them. Don't bother entering your cell phone number if they ask for that.

2. Go back to the PhotoBucket home page and click the button that says upload.

3. Click the browse button to browse for the image on your computer then upload it.

4. Look in the lower left hand corner, a thumbnail of your image should be there with a box labled IMG.

Copy this code and paste it directly into your post here on this forum.



]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Francis


----------



## Daddy-0-

Wow Francis...that is cool. There is WAY too much $$ in Albemarle still huh. Were they engineered?


----------



## GBrackins

very nice ....


----------



## Francis Vineyard

GBrackins said:
			
		

> very nice ....





			
				Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> Wow Francis...that is cool. There is WAY too much $$ in Albemarle still huh. Were they engineered?


As usual I didn't provide enough information; I apologize for the deception; the photo is courtesy of logstairs.com Was using it to demostrate on how to post pictures differently like ICE.

Didn't mean to sidetrack but TheCommish has a good idea.  I too have more pictures of how not to than ingenious work.

Francis


----------



## TheCommish

Francis thank for the help i will try it


----------



## Sandman

Thanks, Commish. I would send you photos of my project but I suspect ICE and a few others here are secretely working for the French so I must consider operational security first and last.


----------



## TheCommish

ok lets see if this works, this is the orignal photo

For this photo is a set of winders in a renovation of a 1900 home, at that time the work was done the Mass. Code allow 6” spacing between balusters.

I usually tell contractors and designers to avoid winders because of the problem with the continuous handrail on the narrow side






yea thanks Frances


----------



## TheCommish

the first bench seat in town under the 2009 IRC


----------



## TheCommish

RDP said round room for the bank lobby






nothing a bunch of micolams won't cure


----------



## ICE

Big improvement on the pictures.  In post #18 I was able to download the first picture so that I can enlarge it but the second picture won't work.  Do you have any idea what you did differently with the last picture?


----------



## steveray

Commish.....on that left side there.....it looks like the bottom edge of the LVL rafters extend past the top plate....where are they bearing?


----------



## TheCommish

the microlams have a little bit of a birds mouth over the top with fake tails, I wll be looking for hangers on the face of the header microlams, more photo to follow as job progress.


----------



## TheCommish

ICE said:
			
		

> Big improvement on the pictures.  In post #18 I was able to download the first picture so that I can enlarge it but the second picture won't work.  Do you have any idea what you did differently with the last picture?


no, I think I used the the same method


----------



## steveray

That's what I thought it looked like......I've seen skewed down (ridge) hangers, but never skewed up.....do they make them?



			
				TheCommish said:
			
		

> the microlams have a little bit of a birds mouth over the top with fake tails, I wll be looking for hangers on the face of the header microlams, more photo to follow as job progress.


----------



## TheCommish

more of the bank, yes I have asked for detail on the connection and support


----------



## TheCommish

Ok maybe not the right place


----------



## ccbuilding

Thanks Commish - Can always use a good laugh first thing in the AM - First time I've ever seen BK being funny.


----------

